# Caesar Creek Marina



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Public meeting to discuss the proposed Caesar Creek marina.


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/news/jul07/0702caesarckmarina.htm


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

They should have put the dam for CC at the viaduct in Fosters, then they could have had several marinas, one in South Lebanon, one in Morrow, one in Harveysburg, one in Corwin, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

I think this would be a great idea to have a marina on CC. I talked to a buddy in the past about this myself years ago. Hope it goes through. Would be nice to be able to get bait, rent boats, etc on the lake...


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Can someone say MORE BOATS ON CC!!!


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

The idea sucks the lake is already too crowded and the gas will be a dollar higher than at a gas station. Fill up before you get there.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah...just what is needed ...More boats at CC.


----------



## shawn-n-the-buckeye (Jul 2, 2006)

MORE JETSKIS to foul up the fishing and we need more water skiers to make big wakes they need a bar free beer on sundays from 6 am to 12 pm it will be like eastfork all fun no fishing


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

For those who do not own a boat it would be a good idea for them to rent a boat from time to time. It would generate more $$ for the lake. Limit the jet skiers to certain days of the week. Similar to that of Eastwood lake. Motor boats on even days and sail boats on odd days. Could do something like that with the jet skiers/fishing boats. Fishing days on odd days and motor boats on even days.

Works at Eastwood Lake. Fishermen can fish 7 days a week but you get 3 or 4 peaceful days.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I can't see anything good coming from putting a marina on that Lake. It is over crowded already.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Gee, somewhere to get gas and bait and tackle on the lake. This was in the plan from the beginning and was supposed to be done in the second year after fill. What is taking so long? Although the store at Harveysburg has the basics, I just hate having to make the trip all the way around the lake.. 

But the over-crowded problem is real on CC. And it needs to be dealt with. I would suggest that a big part of the lake be designated no-wake....like the others in Ohio. The bridge is a good divider for something like that.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

We were there last night- went through the campground to try and miss all the pleasure boaters coming off at 7:00 but there was even a small line there! The jet skis don't bother me too bad, its those guys in their Bayliners and that type boat (Have you ever seen a Bayliner get out of the water even when on plane?) who cruise to within 30 or 40 yards of you when you're trying to fish. Man, now that's a WAKE. It would be nice to designate more of the lake to be no wake, BUT money talks and most of the fisherman I know (Myself included)can only mumble! That lake could be a real good one, and I don't believe a marina would make it better.

Tight lines, everyone!

Rob


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I agree, if they are going to put the marina in then some big changes will have to be made. There have been some good ideas posted here so far.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

The DNR Article says there are 64 seasonal rental boat docks. This is not true. There are no docks on the lake. Just the ones at the ramp. I myself, live right at the lake. I agree, pleasure boaters are a nuisance. However I do not think a marina will bring alot more boats to the lake. All the boaters that use the lake can leave there boat there all season. Obviously that would clear alot of ramp congestion, every Sat and Sun afternoon. Some days I would like to go, I dont even bother. There are too many inexperienced boaters that can not safely and efficiently launch and load their boats. Anyone who used any ramp this weekend can relate I am sure. We were camping and people just kept coming and coming. There are two lanes at the campground, people pay $3.00 to come there to launch. It is just to busy at the ramps. A marina would be nice. Then all the people who are nervous when launching only have to do it once a year. Then people like me and many others, can launch without setting in line for a hour. Rocky Fork has rental docks that I believe make it less stressfull to launch and load. In all the times I have been to R.F. I do not recall ever waiting longer than ten minutes to get in the water. The pleasure boats are going to be there either way. I dont think a marina will increase boats on the lake, but it will decrease boats at the ramps. There is probably more than 1000 acres of the lake already in no wake zones. If you cannot find a calm place to fish, your not looking hard enough. If you really feel you need no wake zones to fish, Go to Cowan or Stonelick. Everyone cannot be satisfied at every body of water. CC is for fun and fishing. Cowan is for sailing and fishing. Stonelick is for fishing. I am probably way off base as usual, just my two cents. I think I will take time to be at the meeting.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

of offending friends & strangers alike, I've pasted an old post of mine here.

As if my opinion means anything, a marina or any other similar convenience will only encourage additional pleasure boat pressure on CC & cost all of us in the process. 

On a small lake like CC, it is unlikely that fishermen will do enough running to warrant a fuel stop. The old red boat runs all day on 6 gallons, but even my buddies, w/200 HP sparkle boats burning 6-7 gals/hr, can run a lot of big water on a full tank. The ability to refuel on the water only encourages those who do a lot of running, to run more.

Rental slips are a big convenience to those who dont want to store or trailer their boats, but the net effect is to make more parking spaces @ the ramps, thereby increasing the potential for many more boats on the water @ any given time. 75 slips immediately open up 75 parking spots @ the ramps. You might not see the full effect during off-peak times, but Ill bet itd seem every bit of that on weekends. Anybody been to Brookville Lake, lately? Its roughly 3 times the size of CC, has a couple of marinas, & is an exercise in total chaos on the weekends!

And we will ALL pay, in some form or another, for the addition of these conveniences. Its a state project, so weve already paid tax $$ just to have the project investigated & discussed. As the project goes forward, therell be a growing need for more state employees to run it. If the project is subbed-out to private vendors, theyll include extra in all their pricing to cover their state fees. Everyones familiar w/the price of marina fuel, food, & conveniences. As the cost of on-water items goes up, off-water vendors are free to adjust their pricing upward, as well.

Then there is the intangible cost to the quality of your experience on the water. Many more boats will be on the water competing for the same space. Ive futilely complained to the lovely mrs. c that I need a faster boat because Im tired of being passed on the way to my spots. Anyone think that the lake needs more PWCs? 75 additional parking spots mean 75 more trailer-loads of the little devils! Fishermen & the drink & drifters will be forced to congregate in the no-wake zones, while the speedboats, skiers & PWCs are packed ever-tighter into the unlimited zones. 

And the states answer to the inevitable problems of over-crowding? We need a bunch of big, fast boats loaded w/state employees to promote water safety, inspect boats, & ticket the offenders! (.and we need to raise the user fees.)

So from my grumpy, old man perspective, I see a marina as a small convenience to a small minority in the short-term, which will have a large cost for nearly everyone in the future. 

Off my soapbox.

*Not intended as a personal attack on anyone. 
*Information believed to be accurate. Your results may vary.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I love to fish on quiet waters and have yet to find a good fishing lake in SW Ohio. (Cowan and Stonelick are both nice lakes, but Stonelick is sooo shallow, and Cowan seems just as crowded (with sailboats) as cc. I'd love to try fishing at CC because it's such a beautiful lake, but I've been scared away from even trying to fish there because of all the "Big Boat run you over" stories. Since all of you apparently know the lake pretty well, are there currently any sections of cc that are "no wake" areas or relatively uncongested areas that are:

1. Accessable to a canoe (can I put the boat on the water in reasonable proximity to the fishin hole - I'm 65 and can carry my canoe a short distance. Is there somewhere I can put in that won't interfer with you fella's launch ramp problems?)

2. Decent fishing areas for bass/musky/crappy that don't interfer with the guys and gals who like to ski/powerboat? From my vantage point in my lil canoe, a powerboat coming toward me with a 90-120hp engine, on plane, is a scary proposition

Thanks for any info you may be able to share...


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

BANDIT said:


> They should have put the dam for CC at the viaduct in Fosters, then they could have had several marinas, one in South Lebanon, one in Morrow, one in Harveysburg, one in Corwin, etc. etc. etc.


This is the best idea EVAR!

However, I love that cc is so crowded! It keeps my competition (YOU GUYS!  ) off the lake. Which means after everyone goes home, I can launch the boat, and fish through the night in peace.

So please build a marina, more ramps, more roads, more amenities. It will make the fishing better through lack of pressure. 

Backwater, there is a ramp back in a LONG no wake zone that is perfect for a canoe. I forget how to get there, but you moght be able to find it on the ODNR map.


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Lunkers said:


> The DNR Article says there are 64 seasonal rental boat docks. This is not true. There are no docks on the lake. Just the ones at the ramp. I myself, live right at the lake. I agree, pleasure boaters are a nuisance. However I do not think a marina will bring alot more boats to the lake. All the boaters that use the lake can leave there boat there all season. Obviously that would clear alot of ramp congestion, every Sat and Sun afternoon. Some days I would like to go, I dont even bother. There are too many inexperienced boaters that can not safely and efficiently launch and load their boats. Anyone who used any ramp this weekend can relate I am sure. We were camping and people just kept coming and coming. There are two lanes at the campground, people pay $3.00 to come there to launch. It is just to busy at the ramps. A marina would be nice. Then all the people who are nervous when launching only have to do it once a year. Then people like me and many others, can launch without setting in line for a hour. Rocky Fork has rental docks that I believe make it less stressfull to launch and load. In all the times I have been to R.F. I do not recall ever waiting longer than ten minutes to get in the water. The pleasure boats are going to be there either way. I dont think a marina will increase boats on the lake, but it will decrease boats at the ramps. There is probably more than 1000 acres of the lake already in no wake zones. If you cannot find a calm place to fish, your not looking hard enough. If you really feel you need no wake zones to fish, Go to Cowan or Stonelick. Everyone cannot be satisfied at every body of water. CC is for fun and fishing. Cowan is for sailing and fishing. Stonelick is for fishing. I am probably way off base as usual, just my two cents. I think I will take time to be at the meeting.



I don't think you're off base at all. Your points about the boat ramps are certainly true. I saw two guys this year who were either too afraid or too inexperienced, and took over an hour to get their boat in the water.

If they are smart about it, i think it could be a great thing for the lake.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, I think it is officially called the Compton Rd. Dock. It is a Concrete Dock obviously installed year round. The Channel in the creek is about 10-15 ft. deep. There is a flood plain that leads to Buck Run Creek to the right. Caeser Creek and Anderson Fork are to the left. There is probably 200+ Acres of no wake water there. The Flood plain is inches deep right now. It is tough to idle accross in a power boat. Lots of silt. There is a meandering channell thru the standing timber for those who are familar. Good luck finding it. Best bet is wait and watch for a boat to travel the channel and go his way. Most times that is the ramp I use to get away from traffic. It just takes about fifteen minutes of Idle to get out to the lake. The Creeks are fishable though. Certainly from a canoe. Lots of good bass fishing in the wood cover. As far as empty parking lots inviting more boaters, maybe so. Although there were no parking spots at the Camp Ramp this weekend. People parked anywhere they could. There were cars and trucks and trailers all over the grass out there. Parked along the side of the road, literally anywhere they could fit. Still no one was turning around and leaving, unfortunately. I dont know what the good, bad, and ugly will be with a marina. But, one thing for sure, It will lead to less ramp congestion and as long as you can fish the slips, there will be some good cover for gamefish. Something CC fish know very little about. I might like to get a pontoon if I could rent a slip to keep it in the lake. I think it would be pretty sweet to just take the car with some equipment and go. It would sure make for more evening trips to the lake for me. Hey, we are all a little self serving aren't we?


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

Backwater said:


> I love to fish on quiet waters and have yet to find a good fishing lake in SW Ohio. (Cowan and Stonelick are both nice lakes, but Stonelick is sooo shallow, and Cowan seems just as crowded (with sailboats) as cc. I'd love to try fishing at CC because it's such a beautiful lake, but I've been scared away from even trying to fish there because of all the "Big Boat run you over" stories. Since all of you apparently know the lake pretty well, are there currently any sections of cc that are "no wake" areas or relatively uncongested areas that are:
> 
> 1. Accessable to a canoe (can I put the boat on the water in reasonable proximity to the fishin hole - I'm 65 and can carry my canoe a short distance. Is there somewhere I can put in that won't interfer with you fella's launch ramp problems?)
> 
> ...


There are plenty of no wake areas. There is a huge section near the dam, and it includes some smaller coves as well as one of the biggest in the lake. There are a wide range of depths and structure in that cove, and you could probably spend a good portion of your day in that cove alone. The end near the dam is probably one of the most scenic parts of the lake too. You can launch from the boat ramp there (if its busy theres a small beach on the north side of the ramps), and if you don't mind carrying your canoe a little ways, you can launch near the parking lot on the south side of the dam.

There is also the section by the bridge, but that's probably not as good of a spot because you would be sandwiched between two of the busiest sections on the lake. The cove there is a pretty good spot to fish though, when its not crowded. The plus side is there are a couple places to launch right near the bridge I think.

The upper section of the lake has a lot of long coves where you can get away from the big boats, just look at a lake map.


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

Didn't read everything so this may have been mentioned. But If you want a quiet no gas or electric motor lake to fish on, then I would suggest Kiser Lake on 235 North of St. Paris. They have Wipers and Stripers in there...However, i have been told it is a natorious gay hang out. 

-Wags


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. My ODNR map doesn't show no-wake zones but your descriptions of the areas you think I should try are very helpful. I'm going to give cc a try and see if I can outfish some of you guys in your Powercraft Thanks again:G


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

There are a lot of guys who are seriously committed to fishing CC. As the daytime pressure goes up, they'll be sitting in line w/Chemlab @ dark, waiting to launch.


----------



## Pendragon (Apr 14, 2004)

I understand that the lake is there for all people who like to use our natural resources. Having a marina will not educate idiots who don't have any clue what they are doing when they are on the water. I agree that a marina will only encourage people to stay longer and run their engines more throughout the day. I think the solution to over crowding at CC lake is to charge an access fee. Don't get me wrong. I don't want to pay more for our natural resources, but I think some will stay home just to save the money. There was talk about charging an access fee a few years ago and it fell through. I would happily pay if it meant better facilities and less trafic. I can share the water with anybody if they are *safe* and know boating *eticate!*


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

I do not think the lake is overcrowded. Yes there are alot of boats, but overcrowded. Even when busy there is plenty of room for someone else. The ramps are to busy. There are not enough ramps and parking to accomidate. Sure everyone wants a smooth lake and to be able to fish anywhere you want. That will not happen on CC. A ramp fee is irritating, I buy a license, to fish and boat. I really do not like more tax. A fee is a tax. After all if someone stops to gas up, they already spent 100 dollars. I dont think another $5 would stop anyone. If it was twenty, maybe. I know that would stop me. It is a very interesting discussion. I have a huge dog in this fight. As I live on the lake, I fish there more than any other reservoir. I might spend more time at the GMR. I work close to the river and fish there about anyday it is fishable. Even when you dip the rod to get the ice off. Very interesting points. Thanks to all interested, and keep the thoughts rolling. Nothing like a good brainstorm to generate good ideas.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's a linc to where it may be place, if and when it happens.

http://www.daytondailynews.com/search/search/search/UnifiedSearch?query=caesar&daterange=30days


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

From the article in Dayton Daily News:

"*Eighteen percent of all the boats registered in Ohio can be found within a 30-mile radius of this lake.* There are 1.5 million people (Cincinnati and Dayton) within a 30-mile radius."

Wow


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

CHEM .... It won't take long until you'll be bumping elbows with half of the 18% at night...lol.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

I see no good coming from a marina on that tiny lake. 65 open parking spaces would add to the number of reckless, untrained and just plain *##hole boat operators. If you think it will help ease pressure at ramps a drive to CJ on an afternoon should change your mind. As far as no wake zones I counted enough violations in one day that the fines alone could have built a marina. 
I would like to see big state boats out writing tickets though! But then I also think a boat operator license with a written and practical test should be required for ALL boat operators in Ohio.

Just my two cents


----------

